# FULL moon.. last one (for awhile) I promise



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I'm sure we're tiring of the moon but I've actually had 3 days in a row to get a decent picture. Even got a few at the start of the eclipse (had to be at work when it was getting really good).










LARGER


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Great work once again!


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Best one yet!!! 

I think that everyone understands your thought process in posting multiple pictures of the moon, as somehow each night your outcome is a better image.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

i'd love to see your eclipse photos if you get a chance Arlon. i saw the eclipse from here (between 9 and 10pm last night), between heavy raincloud. i slipped out for a quick photo but my point and shoot needs set up time for closer photos and i didn't get a chance with the rain.

our moon sure looks like a dead battle zone.

rosesm


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Another nice one..I should have hauled my lazy butt out of bed this morning and tried for the eclipse...but I was too lazy. I hope you ( or others ) got some good pix. Rich


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Extremely nice Arlon. Can I see the larger version? Keep'em coming. I never get tired of looking at wonderful images be it the moon, flowers, or whatever.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Gator_Nutz said:


> Can I see the larger version?


Click on "original" under the picture.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

It says "LARGER" under the picture but it's the same size. (or maybe a bit smaller...I can't tell) No bigee. This one is good enough.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Gator_Nutz said:


> It says "LARGER" under the picture but it's the same size. (or maybe a bit smaller...I can't tell) No bigee. This one is good enough.


Sorry -- multitasking. I meant "larger." I believe that is the largest version he has uploaded.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Gator_Nutz said:


> It says "LARGER" under the picture but it's the same size. (or maybe a bit smaller...I can't tell) No bigee. This one is good enough.


James, when you click 'larger' it opens up in a new window. once it's downloaded fully into that new window, then click on the image. it gets big.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks Karen. I'm a little slow with this confounded new fangled electronic computerizing machine thing.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

James, it's in my pbase gallery. www.pbase.com/arlon


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Wow, that is beautiful. Very sharp. Is that an American Flag in the lower right hand corner next to a lunar lander? Love it.


----------

